# HELP! GUAGES STOPPED WORKING!



## dbtolman (Dec 2, 2004)

The only guage that works is the speedo. All others stopped working suddenly... Heard a snap noise beforehand... All fuses seem OK.

Any ideas?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm assuming that you don't have a tachometer in your car; If that's the case, then the instrument cluster voltage regulator is fried.

You didn't list the year of your vehicle; It's easier to do on an '82-'86 Sentra than on an '87-'90 Sentra. Either way, ya remove the cluster and on the back of it you'll see a little metallic box-like device with 3 wires: That's your regulator. Make notes of where the wires go (Colour and terminal), unscrew it and install either a new one from your dealer or one from a junkyard. You should get your gauges back. Best to ya... --RT


----------



## dbtolman (Dec 2, 2004)

recycled_toddler said:


> I'm assuming that you don't have a tachometer in your car; If that's the case, then the instrument cluster voltage regulator is fried.
> 
> You didn't list the year of your vehicle; It's easier to do on an '82-'86 Sentra than on an '87-'90 Sentra. Either way, ya remove the cluster and on the back of it you'll see a little metallic box-like device with 3 wires: That's your regulator. Make notes of where the wires go (Colour and terminal), unscrew it and install either a new one from your dealer or one from a junkyard. You should get your gauges back. Best to ya... --RT


Thanks!

Sorry, I thought I listed the car info... This is an 85 Nissan Pulsar NX with a tach, speedo, temp, and fuel guage. Again, only the speedo works.

How much is a Cluster Voltage Regulator gonna cost me?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Try the junkyard, dealership is probably going to be expensive. Not that I would approve, but you might be able to get it at a "five finger" discount.


----------



## dbtolman (Dec 2, 2004)

bII said:


> Try the junkyard, dealership is probably going to be expensive. Not that I would approve, but you might be able to get it at a "five finger" discount.


Yikes! None of the yards in Dallas will admit to having an 85 Pulsar... What make/model/year ranges can I rip this out of?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

If you have a volt meter I would go check for excessive resistance (ohms) going to the regulator "recycled" mentioned. If you can get your hands on the schematics (s/p?) for the I.P.A. (Instrument panel assembly) then it would be easy to eliminate whether it's wires or the regulator. Make sure there is no power going to the system when you check for resistance and if you get a reading over .5 ohms then it's a bad wire. 

Also when / if you pull the regulator off you can check it for contintunity by placing one leed from the volt meter where the wire's attached to it and one on a copper trail's in the assembly. If your meter beeps all throughout the copper you touch with the other leed then then regulator is probably not bad. If all connections beep but one then it is bad

Oh you should'nt have any power in the system when you do this..


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> ...I would go check for excessive resistance (ohms) going to the regulator "recycled" mentioned...


You can just call me "R.T."...


----------



## dbtolman (Dec 2, 2004)

Will the regulator from an 88 pulsar work?




recycled_toddler said:


> You can just call me "R.T."...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

dbtolman said:


> Yikes! None of the yards in Dallas will admit to having an 85 Pulsar... What make/model/year ranges can I rip this out of?


You don't have like a "pick-your-part" out in Dallas? That's kinda what I meant.


----------



## dbtolman (Dec 2, 2004)

*Is this it?*

OK, the 88 Pulsar uses the same regulator. It's like 35 bux at the dealer.

Here's a pic of a cluster I may buy for the regulator... Is the metal box in the upper right what I am looking for??


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

yes it is.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

it would probably be best to shell out the 35 bucks so u wont have to replace it again 3 months down the road like i did.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> it would probably be best to shell out the 35 bucks so u wont have to replace it again 3 months down the road like i did.



Very true. Electrical and precision equipment are not things you want to go cheapo on. I know and have learned the hard way my self. eeerrr


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

it's 50/50 I have bought electrical from the scrap yard and had it last as long as I had the car and I have had it fail in the first week. My yard has a good return policy 30 days no questions asked must have that damned receipt though I always loose those.


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Are there any key areas I should watch out for when removing the instrument panel? Do the gauges just kind of go back into place on install. I have to go into mine to replace the same regualtor so I'm curious.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yep, they should go right back into place,


----------

